# The Penguin Atlas of War and Peace



## 54/102 CEF (29 Apr 2006)

Here`s an excellent book that all here at Army.ca should get and read constantly. Explains a lot the leadership should be doing in the now long forgotten professional development days as they are business plan focussed.

But that shouldn`t stop the curious among you from searching for where the next conflict is. If you ever wonder when the troops will geta  break from deployments - stop wondering - they won`t - little pot boiler wars going on all over the world and you geta  thumbnail of most of the background.

Here`s the link - I got mine at Chapters http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0142002941/103-3413509-3940612?v=glance&n=283155

Enjoy! 

PS: Next time some peacenik lefty blabs off - you`ll be able to show most of them they are a gutless defeatist who encourages horror like Darfur or Ruanda.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (1 May 2006)

I remember having an earlier edition of this and "the state of the world atlas" in the '80s (Now available as The Penguin State of the World Atlas". They were published by a different imprint (I think it was still part of Penguin though). It certainly allowed me to sound more informed than I probably was. I thought there was perhaps a bit of leftist bias in "the state of the world atlas" but that was the opinion of a 13 year old and I haven't seen the new edition.


----------

